# Bored of Chicken?



## Bizarro (Mar 14, 2005)

You know, I realize its one of the best lean protein sources and I sure do eat a hell of a lot of it but man, chicken gets B-O-R-I-N-G.  

I try to cook it in different ways, different seasonings, etc. and switch it up by eating turkey, steak, pork, etc every now and then but I am slowly getting sick and tired of chicken!

It's gotten to the point now where I don't even realize Im eating it -- I almost swallow the chicken like Im taking vitamin pills.....anyone know how to get over this?  Should I just take a "holiday" and not eat it for awhile?


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 14, 2005)

Take a break from it.  And eat more of those other foods you mentioned.  I like fish so i eat that a bunch.  But after awhile everything starts to taste like chicken. lol


----------



## tee (Mar 14, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> But after awhile everything starts to taste like chicken. lol




Big Macs dont!


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 14, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Big Macs dont!



Oh yeah!


----------



## Freejay (Mar 14, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Big Macs dont!



I loves me some Doubble QP's!! LOL  I also get bored of chicken.  Luckilly being a midwesterner, I have access to lots of animal protien including fish, venison, elk, bear, etc.  I usually rotate between Beef, Pork and Chicken though as it is cheap (if you use your grocery adds and find the sales.) Bear meat by the way is awsome!   :sniper: (actually I don't hunt, but several friends and family members do so free meat for me!)


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 14, 2005)

Seriously though is there anything at McD's that someone can eat on a clean diet?  I heard even their grilled chicken sandwhich is really high in fat/carbs/sugar


----------



## KILLA (Mar 14, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Seriously though is there anything at McD's that someone can eat on a clean diet?  I heard even their grilled chicken sandwhich is really high in fat/carbs/sugar



Go through the drive-thru and order a water.

Even thier salads are terrible. The veggies are fine, but the dressing packets have 30g or more fat.

You would figure that they would have already had tasty alternatives to thier fatty food (It is good). I guess there are enough people who will keep shoveling crap down thier throat to keep making thier signature sandwiches.

My tastebuds love them, but my stomach feels like I ate bricks after I eat there. Then I shit bricks the next day.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 14, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> Go through the drive-thru and order a water.
> 
> Even thier salads are terrible. The veggies are fine, but the dressing packets have 30g or more fat.
> 
> ...



LOL...Yeah, fast food really does a number on the colon when it's used to a clean diet. :fart:


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 14, 2005)

Superfly, the water from the soda dispenser or their dasani bottled water?


----------



## tee (Mar 14, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> My tastebuds love them, but my stomach feels like I ate bricks after I eat there. Then I shit bricks the next day.



One can always use healthy tastebuds


----------



## recess (Mar 14, 2005)

I was driving down the road over the weekend. Out in front I noticed a dog. I thought for a moment, now there goes a lean source of protien. He was about 35lbs. Probably dress out at 15lbs of pure meat. Little body fat, very inexpensive, readily available. Hell, I see them everywhere. Didn't do it though.


----------



## KILLA (Mar 14, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Superfly, the water from the soda dispenser or their dasani bottled water?



The Dasani would probably be better Bizarro, but if you enjoy the taste of ass, try the water from the fountain.


----------



## recess (Mar 14, 2005)

I figured I had better throw this out before TexasCreed jumped in. 

ATTN: TexasCreed,

Although pussy can be somewhat tasty at times, and somewhat enjoyable to eat at times, I do not think you can consider it a source of protien. Unless I am doing something wrong, I do not think it is actually digested.
And now, back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## KILLA (Mar 14, 2005)

This thread is way gone.


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah and it only took about 3 hours.  Is that a record for a thread to go totally awry?


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 14, 2005)

recess said:
			
		

> Although pussy can be somewhat tasty at times, and somewhat enjoyable to eat at times, I do not think you can consider it a source of protien. Unless I am doing something wrong, I do not think it is actually digested. And now, back to our regularly scheduled programming.



Just when you thought normal conversations couldn't go anywhere else....


----------



## Diesel (Mar 14, 2005)

anyway, yea i love chicken, nver get bored of it myself, but maybe its cause i know so many diff ways to make it...thanx emril


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 14, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> anyway, yea i love chicken, nver get bored of it myself, but maybe its cause i know so many diff ways to make it...thanx emril



Bammm!


----------



## Diesel (Mar 14, 2005)

hell yeh
man when i wasa fat kid in 7th grade he was my hero
i watched him religiously


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah Diesel I watched him a lot last year also....


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## Diesel (Mar 15, 2005)

yeah i stopped watchin him because i would always get hungry at about 9 or 11 wich ever time it came on and i would go eat a ton of shit i gained like 40 pounds thanx to food tv, maybe i should sue


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 15, 2005)

Diesel read your post #19 and then read my post again


----------



## Diesel (Mar 15, 2005)

yo fuck you man


----------



## Diesel (Mar 15, 2005)

why you gatta pick on me cuase im dumb


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 15, 2005)

Now nobody that watches Emril (and actually admits it) is dumb ... cmon


----------



## Diesel (Mar 15, 2005)

said i used to, i was just hungry, and wanted to learn how to cook, and personally he comes up with alot of good ideas for tasty steaks, and chicken and fish so piss of


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 15, 2005)

Diesel, Im serious -- Im all ears -- anything to jazz up steak or chicken is info that is sincerely welcomed...


----------



## Diesel (Mar 15, 2005)

1 (2 1/2 pound) tri-tip London Broil or flank steak 
1/4 cup red wine vinegar 
1/4 cup dry red wine 
2 tablespoon olive oil 
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 
2 tablespoons soy sauce 
2 tablespoon Creole mustard, or other spicy whole-grain mustard 
1 tablespoon Essence, recipe follows 
1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper 
4 cloves garlic, smashed 
Emeril's Homemade Steak Sauce, recipe follows

Place the flank steak in a large, plastic resealable bag. 
In a large, glass measuring cup, combine red wine vinegar, red wine, olive oil, Worcestershire, soy sauce, mustard, essence, salt, pepper, and garlic. Pour the marinade into the bag with the steak, seal and place inside a large, glass baking dish to prevent possible spills. Marinate in the refrigerator for 24 hours (or at least 6 hours). 

Preheat a gas or charcoal grill to high heat. (Alternately, preheat the broiler). Remove the steak from the marinade and pat dry with paper towels. Place the steak on the grill (or under the broiler) and cook to desired doneness, about 6 minutes per side for rare. Transfer the steak to a cutting board and let stand for 5 minutes before carving. 

Slice across the grain into thin diagonal slices. Serve steak with sauce.


Essence (Emeril's Creole Seasoning): 
2 1/2 tablespoons paprika 
2 tablespoons salt 
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon dried leaf oregano 
1 tablespoon dried thyme

Combine all ingredients thoroughly and store in an airtight jar or container. 
Yield: about 2/3 cup 

Recipe from "New New Orleans Cooking", by Emeril Lagasse and Jessie Tirsch. Published by William and Morrow, 1993.


Emeril's Homemade Steak Sauce: 
2 cups chicken stock 
2 1/4 pounds plum tomatoes, chopped 
1 1/4 cup chopped mango 
1 cup chopped yellow onions 
1/2 pound turnip, peeled and diced 
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and minced 
1/2 cup ketchup 
1/4 cup raisins 
1 (2-inch) cinnamon stick 
2 cloves 
3 tablespoons light brown sugar 
2 tablespoons rice wine vinegar 
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar 
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon molasses 
1 1/2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce 
1 teaspoon minced garlic 
1 teaspoon minced fresh ginger 
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander 
1/4 teaspoon chili powder 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne 
2 teaspoons fresh orange juice 
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice

Combine chicken stock, tomatoes, mango, yellow onions, turnip, jalapeno, ketchup, raisins, cinnamon, cloves, light brown sugar, vinegars, molasses, Worcestershire, garlic, ginger, coriander, chili powder, and cayenne in a medium, heavy pot and bring to a boil. 
Reduce the heat to medium-low and simmer until thickened, about 1 1/2 hours. Remove the sauce from the heat and puree on high speed with an immersion blender or in batches in a food processor. Add the orange and lemon juices and process to blend.

this is one of my favorites, shits good as anything
want more jus leme know, sorry i was so mean biz would you forgive me


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 15, 2005)

You da man Diesel...thanks for the info


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 15, 2005)

recess said:
			
		

> I figured I had better throw this out before TexasCreed jumped in.
> 
> ATTN: TexasCreed,
> 
> ...


Plus, there is all that estrogen. Take some nolvadex first.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 15, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Yeah Diesel I watched him a lot last year also....



LOL....My thoughts exactly..LOL  J/K Diesel


----------



## Freejay (Mar 15, 2005)

GOD I love Beef!  I prpbably eat more Chicken, but Beef tastes soooo much better.  Also, for an interesting read, look into the "blood type diet."  It tells you what foods are helpfull and harmfull based on your blood type.  I'm O Negative, so I get all the red meat I want!  Tee Hee


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes I do love a good steak Freejay....amen


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 15, 2005)

You guys are crippling yourselves. Meat is protein. I eat any type I want, any time i want. Pork, beef, chicken, fish. Don't limit yourselves. It's all meat, eat it.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 16, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> You guys are crippling yourselves. Meat is protein. I eat any type I want, any time i want. Pork, beef, chicken, fish. Don't limit yourselves. It's all meat, eat it.



I hear you Dragon.  Personally I dont know how Vegans do it!?  I actually salivate like a fuckin wolf when I see a monster porterhouse behind the meat department glass!!  If there are any Vegan's reading this...no offense, but I could never do it.  I love veggies, but they must be nestled up to a nice slab of something!


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 16, 2005)

Yea, I think according to that blood typing stuff, I'm supposed to be a vegan.


----------

